# Olcott NewYork



## rockafed (Jul 16, 2012)

Yesterday we went 7 for 14 out of Olcott. 6 steelhead and 1 king salmon. Spoons were best. 500 feet of water. Hoping wind subsides for tomorrow.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

We went up 1st part of July out of Olcott. Looks like the charter we took has moved further east. I don't know for sure but judging from his pictures the Kings moved that way as well. Good luck and have fun, those things are fun to reel in.


----------



## Chilly (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice was up couple weeks ago had a blast. Going try to get back up in couple weeks


----------



## Slayin-n-Filleting (Jul 11, 2012)

Fished with My Bonnie yesterday. Pulled a limit of some huge steelhead, 1 king. Had around 17/18 hook ups. Some dandy screamers, that got off. Class act guy and charter. Works his a$$ off to get you on fish


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Heading up next weekend. This major storm/cold front this weekend should shake them up a bit.


----------



## rockafed (Jul 16, 2012)

Today we were 8 for 10. Mostly steelhead with 2 kings. Spoons and Dodger and fly


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Slayin-n-Filleting said:


> Fished with My Bonnie yesterday. Pulled a limit of some huge steelhead, 1 king. Had around 17/18 hook ups. Some dandy screamers, that got off. Class act guy and charter. Works his a$$ off to get you on fish


That man is a true example of a real fisherman. He can make that rig of his look like a spider web with all those lines, knows his stuff. Marc has been putting meat in my freezer for awhile now, Class Act for sure, highly recommended..


----------



## Wildcat720 (Feb 11, 2014)

How long does the fishing stay good around Olcott???..through September??


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

Got these today. 
Missed two. 
Wind kicked up and blew us off. 
Flasher fly combo.


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

Went 4 for 8 Saturday. it was supposed to be rough, but it didn’t start to build until about 4pm so we stayed out there. 
90’-105’ was the best, found some good temps in that area. 
same setup, flashers/flies. 
Didn’t get to the boat until 7am, little bit of a late start. 
We picked at them all day and landed the last one around 3:45 and then picked up. 22#’s was the biggest.


----------

